

Ask HN: review my Mailinator.com clone: Mailnesia.com - woodwysk

Hi, I made a mailinator clone: MailNesia.com. Please send any feedback, comments, suggestions. Also check out the features page.<p>Thanks!
======
pluies
Hey, that's cool! Always better to have the choice. :)

Some remarks: well, first, I tried it and it works, so that's a good point.
Although the message appear twice on the page (email: ilikethat@mailnesia).

Are the emails deleted after a certain time? There seem to be no option to
delete them yourself, as there is in Mailinator IIRC.

Edit: just saw on the feature page that they're deleted after two months.

Edit 2: "The size of a message can be 10 kilobytes at most." Isn't that a bit
small? What happens to the larger messages, do they get silently dropped?

I like the service name too. Clever!

(Oh and it's a bit meta but on HN, submissions with text take a lot more
upvotes to get (and stay) in the front page — you should submit it with a link
to Mailnesia instead, and add the background information in a comment
afterwards.)

~~~
woodwysk
Thanks for your comment and info!

The message no longer appears twice, it was displaying the text/plain and
text/html parts which you can now select with javascript buttons.

I dont know if its too small, but currently only the first 10 kilobytes of a
message is stored.

